# The Orccentric Out Of Character Thread!



## YayGollum (Sep 30, 2008)

Greetings, all. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Anyways, here is the Out Of Character thread for yet another R. P. G. I'm not sure what the title of the R. P. G. is yet. Orccentric doesn't seem correct for a horror story, which this is. Cuivienen, towards the beginning of time witnessed by the elves. Orome has visited once. Some elves were fans, some elves weren't. Some elves have mysteriously disappeared. There are many theories on what happened to them, but most have learned to stay close. 

We'll need people to play some sickeningly innocent and inexperienced elves. Here is a good chance for somebody to play a Vanyar type elf, for once.  Also, we will need some evil-oriented types. Try not to humanize them too much, unless the humanization is actually an evil trick, which should be lots of fun.  This'll be focused on the elves learning about Middle Earth in as painful a manner as possible, then getting turned into Orcs whenever they get to Angband. Dang. So sad. Poor elves. 

Here is one elf type character, for myself:

Name: Bragol

Race/Sex: An Ainur of adaptability, currently might as well be a Telerish type elf/Male

Appearance: Tall, with a bit of teen-aged gawkiness, short and straight and boring black hair, gray eyes, which are wide and eager-looking, sometimes mischievous, and wearing what? Nothing? Orome brand clothing handed to them during one of his visits with the hope that they'll stick to the brand they know as well as trust after they get to Valinor, where everyone buys from Aule?

Personality: Curious but cautious, he prefers hearing what other people have seen first, partly because he loves collecting different points of view on the same thing, and partly because he's not yet sure on how everything in the world works. Mostly quiet and nervous but eager to prove himself and share any stories he's got.

History: Magically poofed into being by Eru out in the Void, he didn't come with anything of his own to sing about, so he listened to others and followed their leads, sometimes combining elements as he drifted from one person's view to another. He headed to Arda but didn't interact with any of the others, since he wanted to see everything for himself. He knew that some Ainur had taken physical forms, but since there had been some different views on what these capitalized Children were supposed to look like, he waited until he actually found them. Before Orome or Mel showed up, he found some sleeping elves and made a form that he thought would blend in fairly well. But because he adapted a bit too well, he fell asleep, too. When he woke up, he had mostly forgotten that he wasn't one of them. He gets feelings of deja vu all the time and is ofttimes seen racking his brain over whether he remembers something useful or not.

And an evil type character, why not? --->

Name: Mothbol

Race/Sex: Balrog/Male

Appearance: taller than the average human but pathetic next to another balrog, no power of fire, so he's just very black and smoky, has little indents in the smoke for features, dagger-like steel claws, but that's a lot smaller than a normal balrog

Weapons: just his claws and a minor fear ability that just might make some weak-willed types a little nervous, but that's about it, he could spread smoke to blind people or run away in, or he could find some water to turn himself into slime and make people sticky (gasp!)

Personality: very weaselly and treacherous and cowardly, loves bullying and torturing those that he can, leeches off of more powerful types, and is very fun for me to play

History: was poofed into the Void by Eru, quickly allied with Mel, but because he isn't as impressive as the other balrogs, he is given jobs of the clandestine or stay in Angband sorts, because he can be a bit disgraceful for the other balrogs, he was given a job that would keep him busy and entertained for a while, he reports to his superiors, who he usually pretends don't really matter, on how the Orcish experimentations are going, the Orcs already made, the ones in production, and the elves on their way are afraid of him only because he tells the torturers what to do, and he takes care to keep them intimidated, assisted in large part by none of the other balrogs coming to visit.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 1, 2008)

It seems I'm to play the main storyteller, so I'll have the opening post up soon. I'll be playing an elf and a baddie (haven't decided what flavour yet.)

Can everyone that plans on playing please put their profiles in?

Also, how would everyone feel about writing this first person? To me, it gives the best insight into the inner workings of a person's mind, something that would be great for a story like this. What do you guys think?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2008)

Checking in:


Name: Valek 

Race: Vampire

Gender: Male

Age: Old 

Description: Valek looks like he was dumped in a large bucket of tar. His cloths and hair alike are black, ragged, and greasy. His eyes were blue once upon a time, but they are now so bloodshot they appear to be red. His fangs are nearly yellow, as he does not own a toothbrush. He prefers to fly instead of walk, because his left leg was badly injured once and he has a very bad limp when he chooses to walk. 

Personality: Valek laughs a lot. He finds humor in torture, and in the killing of children. No matter how hard people might try, they cannot seem to make him angry. He just laughs at them. He thinks very highly of his mind, but very lowly on his looks. He’s a fairly agile vampire, likes to fight with his hands more than his sword. Very loyal to whoever asks him to be loyal first. Doesn’t mind playing follow the leader.

Weapons: Valek is quite fond of is crossbow. He likes to sit behind rocks and shoot at unsuspecting elves. He is a very good shot. For fighting situations he carries a sword of no particular value, worn across his back (flying with a sword on his hip throws off his balance too much) He also has a very small knife that he carries in his boot, in case of emergency.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 1, 2008)

And what is your opinion on the writing in first person thing? Also, Argh! How do you humans come up with names? My evil mom lady came up with Bragol's name for me.  

My opinion on the first person thing ---> It makes sense, to myself, but I could go either way. I enjoy writing in first person more, since there's all kinds of time to get to the character better, and humans sometimes have to work to figure out what the truth actually is, depending on what the character is like. Or did you mean to do it like the first person thing done in that Redemption story, where only one character was telling the story?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I guess I'll play one of those innocent elf types seeing as nobody has stepped up yet. Think I'll call him Samarkan - I'll get a profile up as soon as. Is he going to get changed into an orc? If he is then I'll try and think of a cool orcish corruption for his name too, for later in the story.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 1, 2008)

What are you typing about, typing that nobody is stepping up yet? My elfish profile is in the first post, and the chrysophalax person alluded to one forthcoming for herself. And your elf doesn't have to become an Orc. I'd prefer lots of them, but they could also merely be tortured, eventually rejected for Orchood, due to having too much purity blocking all of the hatred injections, and finally as well as merely end up becoming slaves. Or he could become one of the brainwashed elves that Mel plans on throwing back. Whatever seems coolest?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 1, 2008)

Er... right. Sillly me.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 2, 2008)

Fir...he hates children? Are there children already? Remember this is right after they awaken in Cuivinen. Somehow I never imagined elven kidlets until much later on, but I could be wrong.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, it doesn't have to be two seconds after they woke up. There could be some little kids running around. I figure that some elves have already been captured, and some Orcs have already been made. The elves will have made up their designations of Vanyar, Teleri, and Noldor, at the least. They'll have learned a bit about the world but will still encounter many surprises.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 2, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Fir...he hates children? Are there children already? Remember this is right after they awaken in Cuivinen. Somehow I never imagined elven kidlets until much later on, but I could be wrong.


 
Gurr! I have never played in a RP this early in the creation of Middle Earth. However, like Yay said, it's not two seconds after. I added that to make him sound more demented...as per Yay's request. Killing children in generally considered pretty evil. *shrug*


----------



## Persephone (Oct 3, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> It seems I'm to play the main storyteller, so I'll have the opening post up soon. I'll be playing an elf and a baddie (haven't decided what flavour yet.)
> 
> Can everyone that plans on playing please put their profiles in?
> 
> Also, how would everyone feel about writing this first person? To me, it gives the best insight into the inner workings of a person's mind, something that would be great for a story like this. What do you guys think?




I like that idea. What happend to the story we had before that had this writing style--the one where I was a multi-breed?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 3, 2008)

Which breeds? And breeds of what race? I am unsure about letting the evil types write in first person, though. We can't let their side of the story spoil the mood.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 3, 2008)

*Name* - Gaath

*Race* - Fallen Ent (Entwife)

*Sex* - Female

*Appearance* - Very large Ent-Troll/like creature with very long arms. Her skin is dark grey and unevenly wrinkled (except on her arms; which are unwrinkled). She speaks with a low, almost inaudible voice; but the words seem to penetrate the soul. Her tongue is black and she has over one hundred thin grey teeth neatly jammed together in her mouth. She is only clothed with various dead leaves from the Trees of Middle Earth. Though her appearance is hideous, it is regal, clean, tidy, and stately. 

*Weapons* - Clever intellect, especially in the area of persuasion. Rivals Curunír regarding the cunningness of speech. Physically passive, but extremely destructive mentally.

*Personality* - As near to absolute evil as is possible. However, this is not evident by any that unfortunately come before her. She (like Curunír) can make any words or deeds sound convincing and believable. Even those she is mutilating (mentally) she can convince that it is for the greater good. 

*History* - *???* Speculative - Rumored to have had dealings with Ungoliant (the nature of those dealings is not known - i.e. friendly or not?). Possibly corrupted by Melkor. Reasoned (theoretically in lore) to be “The Mother of Orcs and Trolls“. It is rumored that when she breeds with Elves, Orcs are produced; when she breeds with other corrupted Ents, Trolls are produced. However, none of this has ever been confirmed; even within the oldest writings of ancient Elvish lore.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 3, 2008)

Ack! You decided to use this character primarily because I wrote that it was the creepiest thing ever, didn't you?  Evil brain powers. The most evil of all evil type powerses! Anyways, I shall edit this post to include a couple more profiles. They have to be changed around a bit for this time period. My balrog character will show up once they actually get to Angband. I am sleepy now, though. Shall head to bed.

Name: Dingo (I'd go with something scarier and more fitting, but I'm no expert when it comes to translations)

Race/Sex: Werewolf/Male

Appearance: Average to small for the average werewolf (which would be what? Average elf size?), black fur, icy in color as well as disposition type blue eyes, claws constantly sharpened, wirey muscles, fast reflexes, when he's in his human form, he'd be average to small for one of them and would wear whatever's at hand and looks useful, but he'd hardly ever use that form

Weapons: Merely claws and jaws, since anything else would be cowardly, of course

Personality: Ruthless, grim, loyal, has a short temper, will calmly explain himself once, then start beating them into submission if they don't agree, Mel is too far above him for him to really think about, but he appreciates Sauron and admires the balrogs, thinks of the elves only as a diversion for his superiors, nothing important, dangerous, or interesting, resents being used to collect them but wouldn't dream of complaining, thinks of werewolves as the standard soldier type of Mel's army, figures that elves and Orcs would just make good slaves

History: Comes from a long line of loyal werewolves, he wasn't around for any fighting with the Valar and their minions, so he's always looking for a worthy opponent to prove himself on, he's mostly only fought with fellow werewolves and against giant as well as scary monsters that weren't in the mood to be recruited, so being placed in this group of bad guys to track, collect, and transport elves is seen as a waste of his time

Name: Inghash

Race/Sex: Orc (of a Vanyarish strain)/Male

Appearance: Larger than your average elf, brown skin, only wears a bit of light armour, usually looks very annoyed at his job, zoned out, thinking about what he'd rather be doing, or just plain angry

Weapons: Several knives of different sorts and a morning star

Personality: Seems preoccupied and lazy, ofttimes zones out, proud of his past as one of those brainwashed elves who went back to attempt to work on others, even though he failed at that, always wishing that he could go back to that job, very quiet and submissive around his superiors, thinks of them as gods compared to himself (which they are, but he's thinking of them as the types of gods who come with the power of doing no wrong), is very interested in meeting Mel, hates elves to the point of having little conniption fits every time he has to approach one

History: Woke up at Cuivienen, didn't have much of a chance to learn much before he became one of the first elves captured, they brainwashed him and sent him back to attempt some subtlety, but he was too honest and revealed a bit too much, he and all of the elves he'd been talking to were taken back and turned into Orcs, he's not very good at sneakiness, but he's always trying to think about what he should have done to remain an elf, now he's a reluctant healer in the torture chambers, mostly because he had learned a bit more than any of the other elves captured so far, and the bad guys aren't wasting anyone more useful on the elves.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 3, 2008)

NAME: *Arkanea*
RACE: Elven 
GENDER: Male
APPEARANCE: 




​

HISTORY: One of the first borns corrupted by Melkor and has since then worked for him. His weapons of choice are a long, broad sword, crossbow, and daggers. 


***


NAME: *Draeren
*RACE: Elven
GENDER: Female
APPEARANCE:





​
HISTORY: Draeren (pronounced: DRUGH-REN) is Arkanea's sister. She remained with the Noldor when Arkanea left to serve Melkor. She has been trying to free him from Melkor's control and bring him back to their people.



_I might add more to their info, but for now, this'll do. I think._


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 3, 2008)

Ugh. Yay for the fact that this will be all about their misery, but I am already sickened at the elven infestation. You wrote that the Arkanea character has been corrupted, but he doesn't look much like an Orc. Is he one of the brainwashed ones? It reads as if he might have even decided to join the bad guys via free will, but I am unsure.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, Illuin...I'll have to give you points for originality! I was planning on playing two brothers, Sirluin who will be the narrator of sorts, and his brother Sereg, as I discussed with Yay, would be an elf who, to save his own life and to avoid corruption, would help Mel's minions capture some elves.

However, with Narya's male character, I guess I'll give up that idea. We don't want more than one traitor, now do we ?

I'd be glad to play one of the tormenters, but I have no clue as to what for to take. Guess I'll burn that bridge when I come to it.

Um, were there vampires and werewolves at this time? Somehow I didn't think they came along until around the time of the dragons. Could be wrong though.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 4, 2008)

Tolkien writes next to nothing about vampires and werewolves. I have always merely assumed that they were just a minor type of Ainur thing with batty and wolfish personalities. I wrote some long thing about my views on vampires to the Firawyn person. 

Here's the guidelines that I stick to for both races. ---> I am always open for debates, though. Vampires wouldn't look like humans, at least at the point. The only description I have of a vampire calls the most important one merely a messenger and obviously battish. I figure that they'd be on the delicate side, which is not to type that they'd be useless in a fight. Later generations of vampires (through their evil virus, which is such a large part of being a vampire that, even though Tolkien never mentioned it, I have no problem with including) could be more like humans, sure, but it'd take a while for mannishness to become the norm for them. They wouldn't need to worry about things like garlic or items arranged in cross shapes or water blessed by some god or silver or whatever else, unless the player really wants them to. They're just Animalic Ainur, killed about as easily as anything else, otherwise immortal. The werewolves don't have to worry about what time of the month it is, and they don't lose their minds when in terrifying wolfman form. 

Towards traitors, I have no problem with more than one. This Arkanea guy is that way from the beginning. Having somebody trick everybody is more interesting. Also, I don't remember discussing that stuff with you. Sirloin and Sereg? I thought that my Bragol guy was supposed to like a brother? oh well. I'll figure it out.

Towards tormentors, we've got a supervisor, an evil brain manipulator, a healer, a soldier, a psychotic torturer, and the Narya lady's traitorous elf, who I guess would just make another soldier type, mayhaps a good scout? At least one elf already knows that he has gone to the dark side. Good options to round the bad guys out (although I'm thinking that the good guys need more attention) ---> A more serious torturer. A guy with the more specific assignment of one part of the corruptive process, id est, he is just there to inject them with hatred or cruelty or something else that Orcs are known for. The exercise guy, getting them as tough as possible? I don't know.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 4, 2008)

> by chrysophalax
> _I'd be glad to play one of the tormenters, but I have no clue as to what for to take. Guess I'll burn that bridge when I come to it._


 

Well, I guess I’m some kind of “breeding instrument” for Mel (helps explain how he bred some of the earliest Orcs). Also, I’m just a “mental tormenter” and mind corruption is my game. But, I don’t do the thumb screws; cigar burns, and Iron Maiden kind of physical torment. I just twist the mind and brainwash for the purpose of "Elf-hate"; "Self-hate", and of course; "Battle" (kind of an evil Drill Sergeant for Mel so to speak). But a sadistic physical tormenter would be cool, and being a dragon already; you probably have techniques that make those in the Spanish Inquisition seem tame .



EDIT:



> _by YayGollum_
> _A more serious torturer. A guy with the more specific assignment of one part of the corruptive process, id est, he is just there to inject them with hatred or cruelty or something else that Orcs are known for. The exercise guy, getting them as tough as possible? I don't know. _


 

I didn't see this before I posted; you snuck it in there. We think alike I see. This is the second time we've had a very similar idea .


----------



## Illuin (Oct 4, 2008)

Spending a few hours with Gaath;













.......Before............... During.................. After.........

And that's without even breeding - that's just after a little "coffee talk"  (just kidding; it won't be so extreme. I'll keep it very subtle .


----------



## Turgon (Oct 4, 2008)

Name: Samarkan

Race: Noldo Elf

Sex: Male

Description: Tall and well-muscled, with a thick mane of dark hair and slate-grey eyes. He is somewhat rugged and wild of appearance. Swift of movement and thought, quick to anger but quicker to laugh.

Personality: Since his awakening Samarkan has been much in love with the wild lands around lake Cuivienen, wandering in often wide lands of the east. His curiosity is great, and this has led him to a vast knowledge of the lands about the great lake. Lately though he has been travelling further and further from his kindred, his appetite for new experiences driving him on to parts as yet unknown and keeping apart from his kindred for long periods of time. He loves his family with all his heart, yet the searching flame of the Noldor burns even stronger within him. Somewhat obsessed - though by what he couldn't say. 

A strong and tireless warrior, Samarkan favours the spear in battle, having honed his skills in battle with some of the twisted creatures that can be found lurking at the edges of the Elvenhome. He is something of a musician too - playing haunting melodies on a flute he carved himself. Much of his longings can be heard in his music, as he finds it hard to express himself in words.

Equipment: Samarkan dresses in neutral colours, mostly greys and blues, which act as a great camoflage in the eternal night of Middle-earth. He carries two spears when he travels abroad and is never parted with his flute. He has little else in the way of possessions.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 4, 2008)

Another character of mine which I've not yet had the chance to RP - he may fit in... he may not.

Name: Blackbark

Race: Ent

Description: Once a tall and slender ent, a protector of the pines - to which he bears (or rather bore) a close resemblance. Blackbark's forest was assailed upon a time by the servants of Melkor, who in their pitiless way burned his home to the ground, the ent himself bore the brunt of this attack as he tried to repel the invaders and save his kin, and being caught in the conflagration was burned most horribly. His skin now is charred and blackened, he is blistered and unlovely to look upon. Strangely though the sweet scent of burning pine sap ever hangs about him. Though the fires that consumed him have long since died out - a fire and a rage was kindled in his heart that refuses to die.

Just a quick draft for now - he was originally supposed to have been burnt in Dorthonion during the Battle of Sudden-Flame, and I only have an image in my head of him really. But I'm going to try and expand upon him and give him a better description. I was thinking maybe he could have been a companion of Samarkan during his travels. Not really sure if Samarkan will be turned into a orc - as I'm a bit unclear as to whether we are having good guys in this or not. See how it goes I guess. It could make for a good story to have an elf's body corrupted, but not his mind.

Also, thinking about Samarkan's spears... did the elves have access to metal yet? Are we going down the route that elves didn't have swords until Melkor gave them the idea? Or are we going to be a bit freer with all that kind of stuff?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 4, 2008)

I have no large problems with either of your profiles. Yes, this is supposed to be mostly about the good guys, not the bad guys. I guess that people are just having too much fun with coming up with evil type characters. What is the final decision on how we'll be telling this? Everyone writing in first person, only the good guys doing that, just the storytelling elf, or none? I'm a fan of just the good guys doing it. 

I am a large fan of the elf getting turned into an Orc with a still elfish brain. I'm looking for all types of weird things to happen to the first generation of Orcs. Towards the spear, I would prefer for zero metalworking skills from the elves yet, but if it's a large deal to you, I'd be free with it. I figure that the elves wouldn't have had time to get too advanced yet, and Mel's minions will be far ahead. Lots of opportunities to steal weapons, though, I'm sure. Also, how did I know that everyone would choose Noldor types? At least I've got the Teleri and Vanyar covered.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 5, 2008)

The metal is not important really - which is why I went for spears - spears in their basic form are just pointy sticks right?


----------



## Persephone (Oct 5, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Ugh. Yay for the fact that this will be all about their misery, but I am already sickened at the elven infestation. You wrote that the Arkanea character has been corrupted, but he doesn't look much like an Orc. Is he one of the brainwashed ones? It reads as if he might have even decided to join the bad guys via free will, but I am unsure.



The Brainwashed one is closer a description actually, Arkanea is someone who willingly followed Melkor. Was it ambition that drove him to forsake the ways of Manwe? or was he promised something he has long wanted?

As for why Noldor -- they are corruptible, I think more than the other elven races.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 5, 2008)

I have no problem with any narrative you decide on. I think my character would probably be most effective in a “third person” narrative (maybe a bit of second person at times - i.e “you” sometimes). However, some “Elf baddies” may work well in the first person. I’m easy; whatever way you decide is fine with me.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 6, 2008)

Got it. Unless I see objections, it looks as if we are sticking with the ---> All of the good guys get to write in first person, making it harder for me to remember their names.  Looks as if we are merely waiting on that finished first post from the chrysophalax person. Hm. I should probably cook up something to follow it. Titles are still being discussed. *hides*

Towards corruptibility, though, I figure that individuals with lots of willpower would be hardest to corrupt. I would advise against paying much attention to stereotypes, but then, via stereotypes, aren't the Noldor types the ones with the strongest wills? oh well. There isn't enough written about the Vanyar types, but I think that they'd be the easiest to corrupt. They don't seem to be very intelligent or creative. If Mel had gotten to them first, couldn't most of them be mindlessly worshiping him all of the time?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 6, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _There isn't enough written about the Vanyar types, but I think that they'd be the easiest to corrupt. They don't seem to be very intelligent or creative. If Mel had gotten to them first, couldn't most of them be mindlessly worshiping him all of the time?_


 
I don’t think anyone knows. They definitely seem to be the laziest of the Elves; just kickin’ back sipping girlie drinks and nibbling on escargot with the big cheese.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 6, 2008)

I tried my best to eschew stereotypes really - which is why I went for a Noldo ranger type - as we don't seem to get that many countryside loving Noldor. Teleri ranger types are quite common - and the Vanyar are rather too boring for me. Yes I'm sure I could come up with a great concept for one - maybe I just don't want to write about a blonde guy though - unless he had a big hammer or summat...

Regarding corruption I guess it could go either way - a clever corrupter would use the Noldor's thirst for Knowledge and general fieryness against them - and in the books we see a lot of Noldor going down that road. Annatar and Melkor did pretty well with them in Eregion and Aman.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 6, 2008)

Or summat? There could be a great hunter type Vanyar, a big fan of Orome's, could have gotten Orome's spare spear, makes a large deal about protecting elves from roving monsters, comes up with horrible hymns to Orome in his spare time, a really sickening and blonde heroic type.  Anyways, the reason that we read about more Noldor is because they are, as I typed, the ones that Tolkien chose to concentrate on. Also, since they are the most willful, they are easily the most fun for evil to mess with. If he'd had much of a chance, I figure that the Vanyar types would fall in droves. The Teleri are mostly your average Joe type of elf, lots of different types.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, the thread is open! Thanks for your patience, people! Are we missing some profiles...other than mine, oops, heh, heh...

I believe Yay will be posting next, if I'm not mistaken, in order to kick us off after the Awakening.

Name: Sereg

Race: Elf

Description: Tall, long black hair with white streaks at the temples, grey eyes. Lithe, muscular build. He enjoys discovering things and talks to everything, a natural story-teller in the making. Animals are naturally drawn to him as well. He wears a tunic-like garment of greenish brown, leggings of the same material and short boots. Has an affinity for haaling as well and is constantly seeking out new herbs and concocting brews and unguents.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 12, 2008)

Blerdie, I think we're still missing your character profiles. Could you please post them?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, I posted. Kind of tied myself into your first post, Chrys. Hope that's okay. I figured it would be a good entry, and you did speak of a "creature".

Muuuhahahahahaha! I think I may enjoy playing a bad guy.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay, I edited the post.

I thought it was better to add a scene where Arkanea was actually doing some of the _job_ he was supposed to do before I continued with this story. I also added that backstory between them as a foundation for both the characters since this is basically just a horror story anyway. I could be wrong. If any of you feel that I should edit the post, let me know.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay, edited. Does that look better?


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice edit, Fir.

Um, Narya...I'm a bit perplexed by your post. It seems to cover quite a bit of time, to go from awakening to torture in one post. I realise you're using several different characters to do this, but we really don't know them yet, hence my confusion.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 15, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Nice edit, Fir.
> 
> Um, Narya...I'm a bit perplexed by your post. It seems to cover quite a bit of time, to go from awakening to torture in one post. I realise you're using several different characters to do this, but we really don't know them yet, hence my confusion.




I see. Do you want me to hold off on the torture side for the meantime? No problem, I'll post that bit later on.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 15, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeell, I kinda think it might benefit the storyline to have all the victims well established and the relationships between them (if any) somewhat developed before the bad guys proceed to tear them apart, ya know?


----------



## Persephone (Oct 18, 2008)

changed my post again. There were so many continuity issues in my post. Sorry guys/


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 18, 2008)

I didn't see much wrong with it the way it was before. But oh well. So the evil dude will join Team Evil during the course of the story now? Okay. Either way works. I shall attempt to bring our heroes (victims) together in my next post. Any other elves out there that haven't posted yet?


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 20, 2008)

Only Turgon's, I think, but I had a PM from him that he would check in on the game today.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry guys - I'm drunk as a skunk... Mmm... not sure I know any of you enough to talk about it... but I currently want to stick a knife though my own throat... Women are fecking evil... Hamlet was right... I bloody knew it.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 22, 2008)

You’ve been hurt badly; haven’t you? I’m Italian, and have close friends in the local 121. Don’t be messing with my Silmarillion friends. Do you need some help? *I’M ONLY KIDDING* (partially ). Jeez Turgon, don’t lose it on me here. I need you back in the Silmarillion thread. It’s getting a bit lonely over there. A few trifle posts here and there; but I need the Hidden King back for the deep stuff.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, women are evil. But then, so is everybody, to some extent. Most are already aware that they haven't achieved perfection yet. The crazy thing is what people do with that information. Some decide that they can't help it and do nothing to change. Some just reject the idea. Some see their bad points but waste their energy on trying to make people think that they're actually good, when they could be getting better. oh well. Why worry? Grow some detachment?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 23, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Yes, women are evil. But then, so is everybody, to some extent. Most are already aware that they haven't achieved perfection yet. The crazy thing is what people do with that information. Some decide that they can't help it and do nothing to change. Some just reject the idea. Some see their bad points but waste their energy on trying to make people think that they're actually good, when they could be getting better. oh well. Why worry? Grow some detachment?


 

As crazy as that sounds...I think I agree with it. 

(minus the "women are evil"...as I should defend my own gender here)


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 24, 2008)

Where are all those posting as elves?? Anyone seen Blerdie?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 24, 2008)

> by chrysophalax
> _Where are all those posting as elves??_




I’m curious about that myself. If things don’t pick up; I’ll be in a different state; in a different home; with a different job before my first post . But that’s OK; though I would like to see some action while I’m still here in New York .


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 25, 2008)

Blerdie has not been online in a week. She _could_ have a life, unlike the rest of us! 


However, what do we do if Blerdie and the others never show up agian? Should we pick up elf characters?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 25, 2008)

Nope. The women folk are definitely evil. Otherwise, that's just crazy and unfair. The male portion of the species contains evil, but the female portion is pure good? 

Anyways, I wrote a bit, merely as an excuse to get our characters together. Nothing scary is going on yet. Two little kid elves were just throwing mud at each other.  I would have written more about Sirluin (he of bovine strength?), but I only see a tiny profile for his brother, Sereg.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 25, 2008)

*Name:* Lindor Burúmë 

*Race/Sex:* Vanya Elf/Male

*Appearance:* Very tall, broad, and strong. He has long silver-golden hair, and eyes that are light gray. His raiment mimics his surroundings, mainly the forest. Even at very short distances, he cannot be seen. 

*Weapons:* Two spears made from weathered white, flecked dark, coarse rocks found on the shores of the Sea of Helcar.

*Personality:* Very intellectual; and he is not modest about it. However, he is very friendly and talkative. He loves creating new words for material and philosophical things that do not yet have a name. 

*History:* Burúmë was among the first Elves to awake in Cuiviénen along with a few others including a wise Elf named Ingwë. Burúmë was the Elf that was most influential in creating the ancient early language of the Elves, and was known as the architect of the common speech in the days of the awakening . However, after his contributions and success in this, he became a wanderer, and was rarely seen. During one of his rare returns to Cuiviénen; he told tales of befriending a pair of strange creatures in the forest; Shepherds of Trees; who could not speak. He said he was teaching them language, and “curing them of their dumbness”. He named this pair Fimbrethil and Fangorn. Burúmë then told the Elves that he was going to be away for a long time; his passion was now teaching all of the Tree Shepherds he could find the language of the Elves. 

That was long ago, and at the beginning of this tale, Burúmë has not yet returned.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay, another elf! Thanks, Illuin! Yay, was it just some random elf that was injured/attacked; or someone of the in-play characters?

Also, I thought I had mentioned I would not be playing Sirluin, as Narya had already posted a profile similar to what he would have been. As of now, I have only Sereg.

Enough with the gender bashing, ok? Both have their good and bad points, so let's not go there anymore.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 26, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Yay, another elf! Thanks, Illuin! Yay, was it just some random elf that was injured/attacked; or someone of the in-play characters?
> 
> Also, I thought I had mentioned I would not be playing Sirluin, as Narya had already posted a profile similar to what he would have been. As of now, I have only Sereg.
> 
> Enough with the gender bashing, ok? Both have their good and bad points, so let's not go there anymore.




Aye! Let's not! 

Well, Chrys if you like you can play Arkanea or you can add Sirluin in. I didn't know that there was already an elf male baddie in the works. I can give him up, you know.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 26, 2008)

No injuries or attacks. I just wrote that two little kid elves were just throwing mud at each other. Nobody is playing these elves, as far as I know. Anybody can make them do stuff. I figure that there will be some extra elves and evil types around that everybody will control. Some to get killed early, so that people don't have to lose their characters, for an example. 

Towards Sirluin (Arda's first butcher?) and Sereg, got it. I'll just change the name to Sereg, then. I have no problem with more than one elf deciding to betray others. There can be different takes on the same concept.

Also, I wasn't gender bashing. I was reality checking. When I typed that the women folk are evil, I didn't mean pure evil, just containing some, like any other human. Pure anything for something with free will makes little sense.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 26, 2008)

_Let's play nice kids..._ *grin*


So where and when do you want my vampire buddy to jump in the story?


----------



## Persephone (Oct 26, 2008)

okay, posted. from here, I can either kill Arkanea or continue with him. It's okay with me either way.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm. I put a lot of thought and depth into my recent character profile, and it seems that superficial gender bashing discussions have overridden this. Oh well, let’s just get on with the story. This is an RPG thread, no? I have to say that unfortunately, my new character (as well as my other one) will not show up early in the tale. I wanted to be a catalyst in getting the ball rolling so to speak, but I had to go with my gut when it came to a meaningful character. Anyway, I hope Blerdie and those participating will make an appearance, and our good friend from Gondolin pulls through .


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 27, 2008)

Go ahead and play both your characters, Narya. It's no problem, just wait on him until we have the other elves firmly established, ok?

Also, I'm hoping for more interaction between our characters than we've had thus far. Thanks to Yay for taking a step in that direction.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 27, 2008)

Towards evil vampiric (I employ redundancies!) activities, I could always just toss you a Private Message thing about it. Or you could wait for a grand announcement in this thread? If you're really bored, we could do a little thing where your guy meets up with some other evil type characters lurking about, but it'd have to be done in a manner better than just ---> Evil vampire strolls in. "What's up, dudes? Hunting some elf? Good eating, eh?" Other evil types glance over, sneer the disgusted sneer which should be customary for dealing with all vampires (I'm not a fan of the sickeningly popular things), different personalities meet in different ways, and the guy is recruited for Team Evil. Anyways, there should be some more boring as well as elfish interaction before much else happens. It seems as if it would be easy to get directly inside of the scary stuff, but I wouldn't wish for the others to miss out on the one chance their characters will have for their personalities to be displayed without terror constantly throttling them.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 27, 2008)

Patience is a virtue. I will wait until it is better, rather than post just for the sake of posting.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 28, 2008)

Or, you could go post in Yay's present game?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 28, 2008)

*big sigh* Drop me a PM. What's it about?


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 9, 2008)

Is that Daeron the same Daeron that I have read about? Was he supposed to be one of the mud-slinging kids after he came back? Merely wondering, because I had been thinking about having them captured as miscellaneous extra elves to be messed with by evil types, but I wouldn't think that Daeron would be one of them, unless we let him escape. *disappointed snap of the fingers*


----------



## Persephone (Nov 10, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Is that Daeron the same Daeron that I have read about? Was he supposed to be one of the mud-slinging kids after he came back? Merely wondering, because I had been thinking about having them captured as miscellaneous extra elves to be messed with by evil types, but I wouldn't think that Daeron would be one of them, unless we let him escape. *disappointed snap of the fingers*



Do with him as you please...


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 24, 2008)

Things seem to be a bit more scattered than I would like, so I'm going to make a generalised post that will bring us along in time. All those with evil characters, get ready to rumble!


----------



## Illuin (Nov 26, 2008)

I don’t know if Lindor’s destiny is good or evil yet; so I left my post open for Lindor. As far as chrysophalax' post (that fateful night); I haven't decided if he escaped and this incident inspired him to begin his quest to communicate with other Ents, or he already had knowledge, and was simply bewitched that particular night.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 26, 2008)

I actually based my post totally on Illuin's profile of Lindor, since he wrote that at the beginning of the story, Lindor was away.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got a plan for what this evil and capitalized Rider is, so I said, "Ack!" when I read that he was elsewhere. But then I figured out that it was all an evil trick to capture pathetic elves.  oh well. 

Narya lady, I figure that you wouldn't want your Arkanea character captured like everybody else, otherwise he'd be all like, "Come on, guys! Untie me. I totally want to be evil like you!"  Seems as if a meeting with the horrible vampire would be good, since he's freelance, and everyone else is being captured by the more official villains. 

I'll go write something evil now, I suppose.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 26, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> I've got a plan for what this evil and capitalized Rider is, so I said, "Ack!" when I read that he was elsewhere. But then I figured out that it was all an evil trick to capture pathetic elves.  oh well.
> 
> Narya lady, I figure that you wouldn't want your Arkanea character captured like everybody else, otherwise he'd be all like, "Come on, guys! Untie me. I totally want to be evil like you!"  Seems as if a meeting with the horrible vampire would be good, since he's freelance, and everyone else is being captured by the more official villains.
> 
> I'll go write something evil now, I suppose.




Yes, Arkanea was NEVER going to be captured. He will JOIN them.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad to know that's all sorted then...


----------



## Illuin (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, I’ll go along with anything you’ve got planned Yay, and edit, re-edit, if it drifts away too far from your central ideas. Also, in the Sil, there was also more than one rider alluded to. This psycho Ent is all about the BS, and lays it on thick (but with a bit of truth mixed in). I just figured it would be quite funny that this crazy Tree gone haywire thinks she is making up a brilliant lie about the Horseman; but in the future Oromë and the Valar actually do take the Elves West; and prove the Ent’s lie true; though indeed not at all the intention of the she-Ent. It would provide a reason for some of the more suspicious Elves to turn to the dark side as well. (Anyway, as I'm sure you have guessed; there was never actually any Horseman out this particular night ). But, I’m game for anything. I just like blabbering, and I’m not picky about what it is.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 26, 2008)

Narya lady, *beckons* come and let your Draeren character get captured with us!  chrysophalax person, *points to the first page of this thread* the dude that your Sereg character is up against is Dingo. Have fun. I don't know how long your fight scene would be, but if it's over by the end of your post, you could have the capitalized Rider show up. He's just Mothbol, of course, shapeshifted to be scarier, standing back and being intimidating with a raspy voice.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 28, 2008)

So, I'm fighting a werewolf...in which form, mewonders?


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 28, 2008)

Giant and scary wolfman form, of course. With zero humans around, would they have even come up with their other form? Were they just called wolf spirit thingies until the humans came along and Mel ordered a few to spy around for him? Or does the "were" of werewolf suddenly mean human or elf? Either way, Dingo is most comfortable in his giant and scary wolfman form, and it is the best for fighting pathetic elves, I would think.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 28, 2008)

Lovely. *gulp* Alrighty then!


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 2, 2008)

Narya tells me that she and Yay are writing a post just now, which probably won't have anything to do with what I'm thinking of posting, so I'll let them go first. Don't forget about Illuin's post, there's plenty to work with there, guys!


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 2, 2008)

This post will be inserted at an earlier spot via evil moderating powers, so you others can go ahead.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 3, 2008)

An _earlier_ spot? Um, isn't that going to be problematic? What does this post entail? I've found through bitter experience that retroactive posts can be very tricksy. I think we'll all just wait until you guys post whatever it is you're working on.


----------



## Illuin (Dec 4, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _This post will be inserted at an earlier spot via evil moderating powers, so you others can go ahead._


 



> by chrysophalax
> _An earlier spot? Um, isn't that going to be problematic? What does this post entail? I've found through bitter experience that retroactive posts can be very tricksy. I think we'll all just wait until you guys post whatever it is you're working on._


 
Anything is fine with me . 

Just curious, is it common that these games start with a bunch of folks, and people just disappear? We started with seven or eight I think. It would be cool with lot’s of characters thrown in the mix. No biggie, it’s still awesome, but just wondering about it.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, and it's annoying! One of the hardest things to do is find people willing and dedicated enough to see a project through to its end.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 4, 2008)

I am not thinking that the post will mess anything else up. I was planning on asking you to edit your post where you mentioned that Arkanea was hanging out with everyone else, though. It's going slowly. I think that the Live Journal thing that we were using is messed up. But oh well.  

Anyways, I have a few characters in this. Anybody else can make more. I don't see why it is difficult for some people to play many. For actual humans showing up and dropping out, there are many excuses. I've done it a few times, when I got a craving for solitude.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 6, 2008)

Are there any suggestions as to where he might be or is it up to me?

I just wish that when people say they'll show up and then don't, they'd at least make a post saying they've changed their minds, ya know?


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 6, 2008)

At what point do you want me to come in guys? I've been watching the RP and havn't seen any clear openings for my guy. Just tell me when, and what you guys want and I'm here.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 6, 2008)

chrysophalax person, could you merely edit any mention of Arkanea out of your post? He'll have run off on his own, where he'll meet the Firawyn person's horrible as well as sickening vampire character. Draeren will be back with the group, and mayhaps they have both merely been quiet about what happened, kind of disturbed. It shouldn't stop the story. Firawyn person, as soon as we polish this post up, you and the Narya lady should have your characters meet up, then introduce themselves as allies of a sort to the evil types. You could type something up about watching the elves and evil types meet up for the first time, mayhaps, or just finding evidence of a group besides the elves roaming around, gaining curiosity.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 7, 2008)

Sounds okay to me. Just let me know when it's been polished. 

Uh...where's Narya skipped off to anyhow?


----------



## Persephone (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry for the delay I'm causing to all the RPGs. Guys, just a little more time, please, I'm just really, literally, up to my NECK in work. My mom also had a stroke lately and so I have to take care of her, too. Trying to be superwoman isn't really an easy job. I will post something soon. Yay, meet you at LJ.

Edit: I've decided to edit what we had in LJ, Yay, and append the last post I made because it was part of that whole scene anyway. So, yeah, now Arkanea is out of the picture and can start being evil.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 8, 2008)

Narya said:


> I am so sorry for the delay I'm causing to all the RPGs. Guys, just a little more time, please, I'm just really, literally, up to my NECK in work. My mom also had a stroke lately and so I have to take care of her, too. Trying to be superwoman isn't really an easy job. I will post something soon.


 
You are human, little elf, not superwoman. We don't foget, neither should you. Take care of your mother, and keep your priorities straight. TTF will wait, work and family wont, nor should they have to.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 15, 2008)

There you go. The Narya lady stuck that extra scene in her last post. I edited it a bit, since I had written it from Bragol's point of view. chrysophalax person, could you write Arkanea out of your post? Or write a bit about hearing that he had run off or something?


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 15, 2008)

OK, will do as soon as I can put two thoughts together coherently.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like Yay will be taking a break from the forum for awhile, until he gets everything in order job/life-wise, so we may be putting this game on hold.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 4, 2009)

*sniggers* That was a copy and paste post...or was it the other one that was copy and pasted? 

Sounds good. I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 12, 2009)

Huh. I do not remember planning on taking a break and evilly forcing everyone else to wait on me to show up to lead people around. Well, it was a while ago. And I still haven't gotten a decent job. *rants at himself for bad decisions* But oh well. Anybody who was involved in this story, do you remember your roles? Got your motivations written down anywhere? If anybody requires assistance with pointing you in the correct direction, I can entirely do that. 

My post was the last, so somebody else gets to go next. Looking back on it, Garn! That was a horrible reaction to the Illuin person's terrifying Ent character! I suppose that we could just go with the excuse that chaos was about. Sereg sensed danger, putting Bragol in a bit of a panic. Bragol started to run, but then, a whole gaggle of sickening elfs got captured by Orcses. I could edit my post a bit to add a, "Augh! Nonsensically sentient tree monster!" or a, "Hey, calm down, Sereg. It's just a nonsensically sentient tree thing. Maybe it's friendly. Augh! Horrible mutations surrounding us, why?" We could stick in some skirmishes with some of the first Orcish experiments, then have them sieze us and bring us before the Illuin person's creepy Ent character, who would then reprimand them for rudely ignoring her.


----------

